# Erste Transalp, ein paar kurze Fragen



## jppluedtke (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion benutzt, bin aber nicht in allem fündig geworden.
Also, wir, drei Studenten(innen) mit schönen alten StahlMtbs, wollen Ende August, Anfang September Transalp mit Ziel Riva fahren. Als erste Tour wollen wir nichts riskieren und eine erprobte und veröffentlichte Strecke nachfahren.
Bisher haben wir diese beiden Routen ins Auge gefasst:
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/
http://www.alpcross.de/

Folgende Fragen:
Häufig wird in Hotels für 50+ Euro übernachtet. Ist das unumgänglich oder findet man auch immer etwas für ca 30 euro?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Tour, die speziell auf Hüttenübernachtungen/Sparsame Reiser zugeschnitten wurde?

Muss man immer vorher buchen, oder reicht die Suche vor Ort für Übernachtungen?

Lohnt sich Alpenverein für eine Transalp?

Also, ihr seht, es dreht sich eher ums materielle als um den sportlichen Teil. Studenten eben. Ansonsten weiß ich, dass mit intensiver Recherche ich mir diese Antworten wohl selber beantworten könnte, trotzdem freue ich mich, wenn von euch die Antworten eh schon parat hat. Vielen Dank.

Schönen Gruß

Jule


----------



## Baikabaer (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,
das ist halt immer eine Frage des zeitlichen und konditionellen Aufwands. 
Wenn die Tour locker geplant ist, dann hat man Nachmittags/Abends noch Zeit und Kraft nach billigeren Alternativen zu schauen. 
Dann geht es sicher unter 50 Euro (Pension, Privatzimmer zwischen 20 und 30 Euro). Wenn du aber im Dunklen ankommst, dann nimmst du meistens das erste Angebot, auch wenn es teurer ist. 
Ende August/Anfang September sollte die Suche vor Ort reichen (dann ist man etwas flexibler). 
Im Prinzip rentiert sich der Alpenverein nur wegen ein paar Übernachtungen finanziell nicht. Man übernachtet ja nicht immer auf Hütten und außerdem sind manche Hütten privat, also hilft AV nicht. Trotzdem würde ich AV empfehlen (Versicherungsschutz etc.) es geht aber natürlich auch problemlos ohne Mitgliedschaft. 
Servus, 
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurer ersten TransAlp. Wie seid ihr den konditionell drauf, alles Sportstudenten ? Ansonsten finde ich die Albrecht-Route ziemlich gewagt für die erste TransAlp. 4 Tage über bzw. fast 2000 Hm, habt ihr schon einmal den ganzen Tag im Sattel gesessen, so viel Höhenmeter gemacht und dabei einen Rucksack mit 5 - 7 KG auf dem Rücken gehabt ?

Zu den Übernachtungen, wenn ihr im Tal übernachtet und nicht auf dem Berg habt ihr mehr Auswahl an Zimmern. Wir (2 Personen) haben Anfang Juli zwischen 22 und 25 Euro/Person in Pensionen mit Frühstück bezahlt, war allerdings auch sozusagen noch Vorsaison. Hotels haben uns ca. 36,- Euro gekostet, ausser der Luxusschuppen den wir uns gegönnt haben. 
Wenn ihr nachmittags ein Zimmer sucht fahrt zu Touri-Info, die haben einen Zimmernachweis über freie Zimmer und können für euch suchen, spart Zeit und dummes Hin und Her fahren.


----------



## jppluedtke (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also wir sind Sportstudenten, fahren auch so ca. 200-300 km die Woche Rennrad (allerdings rheinisches Flachland mit kurzen Abstechern ins sauerland). Daher dachten wir, es sollte konditionell kein Problem sein. Aber richtig, uns fehlt natürlich der Maßstab, weil keine Erfahrung vorhanden ist.

Mit der Suche vor Ort und um die dreißig Euro hört sich das gut an. Falls diese "Albrecht Route" wirklich zu hart ist, nehme ich natürlich gerne Empfehlungen für "ambitionierte" Erstdurchquerungen an . Ende dieser Woche fixieren wir dann die Route, die wir fahren.

Schönen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe

Jule


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

Die via Claudia ist wohl die beliebteste Erstroute über die Alpen und gerade da Ihr mit Sahl-Starr-Bikes unterwegs seit bestimmt besser für Euch geeignet !


----------



## Muffin (30. Juli 2007)

Natürlich gehört die Albrecht Route zu den nicht ganz einfachen, aber wenn ihr pro Woche über 200km Rennrad fahrt denke ich das müsste schon klappen.
Ich würde es einfach probieren.
Landschaftlich gehört die Route schon zu den echten Highlights. Das schlimmste was euch passieren kann ist, dass ihr halt mal schieben müsst. Und es gibt echt schlimmeres. Von der Via Claudia würde ich abraten wenn ihr einigermaßen motiviert seid, da kommt kein richtiges Transalpfeeling auf.

Kann aber jetzt auch nicht wirklich sagen wie fit ihr seid und wie gut ihr die Berge rauf kommt. Aber als Sportstudent dürfte ja wenigstens die Grundlagenausdauer da sein  .


----------



## flocu (30. Juli 2007)

Die Joe-Route war meine erste Ãberquerung im ersten Mountainbikejahr. Konditionell wars damals anspruchsvoll aber machbar und die Abfahrten sind eher flowig, ohne groÃartigen Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik. Landschaftlich ist die Route super abwechslungsreich. AuÃerdem ist sie sehr beliebt, da trifft man dann jeden Abend auf der HÃ¼tte die gleichen Nasen auf n Weizen (-;
Apropos HÃ¼tte, ich glaube 4 Ãbernachtungen waren auf HÃ¼tten, da kommt ihr dann auch eher mit euren 30â¬ hin.

Via Claudia wÃ¤re glaub ich n bissl enttÃ¤uschend fÃ¼r euch.


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

200 -300 km Rennrad in der Woche sind nicht mit MTB zu vergleichen. Ich fahre mal nur so aus Spaß wenn es schön ist 100 km RR im Bergischen, dauert ohne große Anstrengung knappe 4 Stunden inkl. Standzeiten. Dann dürfte das Rennrad relativ leicht sein und man hat kein Gepäck am Rücken wenn man "zu Hause" fährt. Jeder Versuch Rennradkilometer in eine TransAlp mit dem MTB umzurechnen halte ich nicht für sinnvoll und zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Die Via Claudia würde ich auch nicht fahren, da war ich mehr oder weniger vor 2 Wochen. Langweilig ohne Highlights, viel über asphaltierte Radwege ohne wirklich Höhenmeter zu machen. Zum Glück sind wir links und rechts neben der Strecke über die Berge.

Hat jemand von euch das Buch "Traumtouren TransAlp" oder kommt an die Softeware aus dem Buch über Freunde oder sonst wen ran ? Eigentlich ein muss um eine TransAlp zu planen, gerade für Neueinsteiger.
Wie flexibel seit ihr was den Startort angeht ? Garmisch - Landeck - St.Anton würde ich gleich mal weglassen. Ich würde in St.Anton starten gleich ins Verwall-Tal über die Heilbronner Hütte und in Galtür/Ischgl die erste Übernachtung einplanen. Den Nächsten Tag über den Fimbapass nach Sur En, dann Val dÚina, danach ins Vinschgau, Meran streifen und ins Ultental, Madonna di Campiglio, eventuell eine Hüttenübernachtung im Rif. Graffer und über Passo Berlina nach Riva.
Planen solltet ihr mit Tages-Etappen von 40 - 60 km und 1200 - 1700 Hm für den Anfang, eine mit mehr Höhenmeter (>2000) kann man ruhig einschieben. Alles andere wird für den Anfang zur Quälerei und ihr könnt die Alpenüberquerung nicht mehr genießen.


----------



## jppluedtke (30. Juli 2007)

@ wogru: Ja, Buch ist geliehen vorhanden inkl. CD. Wir werden heute nachmittag mal die CD mit deinen Anhaltspunkten füttern und schauen ob wir so eine Tour nachbilden können. Im übrigen fahre ich seit 3 Wochen immer mit meinem nagelneuen Deuter Transalp auf dem Rücken und 3 1,5 Liter Apfelschorle Flaschen hinten drin Rennrad. Zur Gewichtssimulation . Klappt auch ganz gut.

@flocu: auch die Route werde ich gleich mal recherchieren, vielen Dank!

Schönen gruß und danke für die tipps soweit

jule


----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2007)

hallo,

schon mal mit dem mtb in den alpen unterwegs gewesen? ist sicher nicht mit eurem pensum am rr kilometern in der woche vergleichbar. gerade deshalb solltet ihr eine "einfachere" route vorziehen. auch bei der via claudia kann man nette passagen, je nach tagesform einbauen  und dann mal mehr oder mal weniger ins gelände ausbüchsen. also als grobe orientierung könnte die via claudia durchaus dienen.

grüße coffee


----------



## Muffin (30. Juli 2007)

Muss es denn umbedingt bis zum Gardasee gehen? Wenn nein, könnte das was für euch sein. 

Start in Mayrhofen, dann hinauf zum Schlegeisspeicher und übers Pfitscherjoch nach Sterzing. Dort könnt ihr dann die erste Übernachtung einschieben. Weiter über Stilfes nach Aicha, dann Bannwaldweg, Starkenfeldhütte, Jakobstöckel nach St. Vigil. Am dritten Tag dann über die Fanes, Col Locia und Pralongia (dort gibt es glaub ich auf der Hütte eine Übernachtungsmäglichkeit) Am vierten Tag nach Arabba, von dort könnt ihr dann direkt auf Teer den Passo Pordoi hoch, oder noch den Bindelweg mitnehmen. Übernachtung in Moena. Am fünften Tag dann Karerpaß, Obereggen Passo Lavazeé und Jochgrimm. Abfahrt bis Montan.

Dürften so ca. 350 km und 10000- 11000 hM sein. (Wenn Falsch bitte berichtigen) 

Wäre eine Variante durch die Dolos, die mit für das erste Mal nicht schlecht erscheint. Keine light Variante wie die Via Claudia aber auch nicht so hart wie die Albrecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

Wenn schon Dolos dann gleich eine Rundfahrt mit Start und Ziel z.B. in Sterzingen, dann braucht man sich nicht um den Rücktransport kümmern und hat ein Auto mit frischen Klamotten am Ziel stehen.


----------



## dede (30. Juli 2007)

Denke konditionell dürftet ihr das schon gebacken bekommen (auch wenn man Straße nicht mit grobem Schotter oder Singletrails vergleichen kann) aber wie sieht's fahrtechnisch aus ? Ist zwar nicht die technisch anspruchsvollste Strecke, aber wer zum ersten Mal in den Alpen auf dem MTBike sitzt und auch sonst wenig/keine Trailerfahrung besitzt (trifft das auf euch zu ???), dem könnten Fimbapaß und Forcella Montozzo durchaus als "richtig schwierig" erscheinen (und jeweils ein paar Hundert Hm abwärts schieben macht nicht wirklich Spaß) ! Würde in jedem Fall mal ne "Straßenvariante" als Alternativstrecke mit einplanen (z.B. den Tonalepaß statt Montozzo), auch wenn der weit weniger attraktiv ist (ist auf unserer CD drauf ! Ihr könnt ja dann im Zweifel noch zum ehem. Fort Saccarana hochfahren => nicht auf der CD drauf). Solltet ihr am Fimbapaß größere Probleme haben, dann würde ich die Forcella Montozzo an eurer Stelle weglassen.....


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

Und das alles mit Stahl-Starr-Bikes und Rucksack !

Das mit dem üben ist ja schon mal ganz gut, nur pack den Rucksack mal exakt mit was auf dem AC drin sein wird plus Getränk im Rucksack oder am Rad !


----------



## jppluedtke (30. Juli 2007)

@dede: welche tour meinst du?

im übrigen sind wir nicht ganz unerfahren, zwar noch nie 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück Singletrail gefahren, aber man kann auch in der Mitte Deutschland auf Pfaden Mountainbike fahren, dann gehts eben nur 50 oder hundert Meter Bergauf oder bergab. Natürlich ist es was anderes, wenn es am Rand etwas steiler bergab geht.

@muffin gardasee haben wir festgelegt, da wir so a) die meisten touren zum auswählen haben uns b) alle "alten hasen" gesagt haben, dass riva das ziel einer ersten transalp sein sollte und wir c) trotzdem einen routenmäßigen korridor für eine tour setzen wollten. Aber wie gesagt, wir haben ja keine Ahnung bisher. Deswegen bin ich ja hier 

Außerdem sind wir schon Rennradmarathons in den Alpen gefahren, zwar asphalt aber auch 3000 höhenmeter an einem tag. Konditionell machen wir uns also nicht so sorgen. Es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass die Route auch mit 10 Jahren alten, zwar schön leichten, aber ungefederten Stahlrahmen zu fahren sind.

schöne grüße

jule


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

jppluedtke schrieb:


> Außerdem sind wir schon Rennradmarathons in den Alpen gefahren, zwar asphalt aber auch 3000 höhenmeter an einem tag. Konditionell machen wir uns also nicht so sorgen. Es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass die Route auch mit 10 Jahren alten, zwar schön leichten, aber ungefederten Stahlrahmen zu fahren sind.
> 
> schöne grüße
> 
> jule



Und damit dürfte es auch nicht mehr unsere Sorge sein !  
Wäre schön wenn ich das auch schaffen könnte und dabei hab ich schon mehr als ein AC mit dem MTB hinter mir.


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

Wollt ihr eigentllich nur nach Karte fahren oder nehmt ihr ein GPS-Gerät mit ?
Ungefedertes Stahl-MTB, du meinst jetzt ihr habt kein Fully aber vorne die Gabel ist gefedert !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

jppluedtke schrieb:


> Es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass die Route auch mit 10 Jahren alten, zwar schön leichten, aber ungefederten Stahlrahmen zu fahren sind.


----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2007)

hallo jule,

3000 hm auf dem renner auf asphalt ist aber nochmal was anderes als 2000 hm auf dem mtb durchs gelände dazu evtl ohne jegliche federung (oder habt ihr federgabeln?)

auch ist alpines gelände eben was anderes. und dann dazu noch evtl. 5 - 6 tage hintereinander im sattel. ich würde pro tag ca 1500 - 2000 hm anpeilen für den ersten alpen X. dazu eben noch ausweichmöglichkeiten wo man die ein oder andere etappe auch "flacher" fahren kann.

zum Rucksack, dieser wird sicher deutlich mehr als die 3,5 liter/kilo wiegen am ende. dh pack ihn mal richtig wie beim alpen X und fahr dann. es ist ein unterschied hier nochmal 3 liter oder mehr am rücken zu haben.

auch mit bekleidung /regenschutz usw solltet ihr immer die alpen im blick haben.

viel spaß

coffee


----------



## jppluedtke (30. Juli 2007)

@wogru

1. ungefedert heißt komplett ungefedert: stevens chromoly 617 mit xt, lx, deore alles bunt gemischt. die stahlkabel ist zwar weich, aber direkt federn tut sie nicht .

2. gps, ja gute frage. Wir überlegen ob wir eins bei ebay kaufen um es im anschluß gleich wieder zu verkaufen. Sinnvoll, oder reicht es gescannte karten zu kaufen? Wieviel geld müssen wir da in die hand nehmen bei gps, so dass wir ein gerät haben, welches wir mit einer bestehenden route füttern können. also das billigst mögliche gerät.

schönen gruß jule

ps: bin begeistert von der hilfsbereitschaft, rennradfahrerforen sind da zurückhaltender


----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2007)

komplett ungefedert kost der alpen X nochmal bissle mehr körner, denk dran. 


coffee


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2007)

jppluedtke schrieb:


> 1. ungefedert heißt komplett ungefedert: stevens chromoly 617 mit xt, lx, deore alles bunt gemischt. die stahlkabel ist zwar weich, aber direkt federn tut sie nicht .



ganz old, old school, ja geht, warum nicht?

ist vor  10-15 jahren auch gegangen
im uphill fahrt ihr allen fullys voraus
im downhill werden sie euch überholen 

vorher ein wenig üben, man oder frau spürt jeden schlag
gruss von den handgelenken + rückenwirbeln.

ersatzteile gibt es hier im classic forum
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=46
auf der strecke eher weniger


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

Rennradfahrer kennen auch nur Kilometerfressen und haben von der Technik keine Ahnung. Die wenigsten von denen fahren eine TransAlp, obwohl es die auch fürs RR gibt.
GPS ist ein nice to have aber nicht notwendig. Da würde ich lieber Geld in Kompass-karten investieren, 1:50.000, besser 1:25.000 als Maßstab. Wenn ihr eine Route habt, zeichnet sie mit einem Textmarker ein, geht beim nachsehen anschließend schneller und besser.
Ich hoffe ihr kommt im Gelände mit der ungefederten Gabel gut zurecht, bergauf ist sie vielleicht nicht so das Problem, bergab wäre sie schon sinnvoll, zumindest würde es auf den Trails mehr Spaß machen. Erst bergauf schieben und anschließend das Rad wieder runter tragen ist nicht so toll.
Eine Packliste für den Rucksack habt ihr euch hoffentlich schon im Web besorgt. Wie sieht es mit dem Rücktransport aus, wie wollt ihr aus Riva wieder weg kommen ?


----------



## soederbohm (30. Juli 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Stichwort Bergung.



Eben genau deswegen ist eine Transalp eben nicht so easy, wie es von manchen gern dargestellt wird. Gerade, wenn man keine alpine Erfahrung hat (nein, Rennradmarathons zählen nicht dazu), kann es schnell zu Problemen kommen. Denkt nur mal an die 2 Transalpler, die vor ein paar Wochen im Zillertal gerettet werden mussten. Und wenn man in solchen Grenzsituationen eh schon geschwächt ist macht es die Sache nicht unbedingt besser.

Klar kann man eine Transalp mit Starr-Bikes fahren, ging ja bis vor einigen Jahren auch noch. Man darf sich eben nur nicht überschätzen. Auch wenn Ihr als Sportstudis die richtigen konditionellen Voraussetzungen mitbringt ist eine 2000hm Tour in den Alpen mit Gepäck (und nich mit 3,5kg!) eben was anderes als ein paar hundert km mit dem Rennrad auf Asphalt.

Deshalb mein Tipp: Sucht Euch fürs erste Mal lieber etwas nicht zu anspruchsvolles. Dann kann man im nächsten Jahr immernoch einen drauf setzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BHeinrich (30. Juli 2007)

jppluedtke schrieb:


> @wogru
> 
> 
> 2. gps, ja gute frage. Wir überlegen ob wir eins bei ebay kaufen um es im anschluß gleich wieder zu verkaufen. Sinnvoll, oder reicht es gescannte karten zu kaufen? Wieviel geld müssen wir da in die hand nehmen bei gps, so dass wir ein gerät haben, welches wir mit einer bestehenden route füttern können. also das billigst mögliche gerät.



Hatte mir für meine Transalp ein Geko201 gekauft, die GPS Daten in den ActivLog geladen, das reicht völlig aus zur Orientierung. Hatte auch keine Karten zusätzlich dabei.

Gruß Bernd.


----------



## soederbohm (30. Juli 2007)

Und das sind dann genau die Leute die wir von der Bergwacht dann nach nem Ausfall der Technik suchen dürfen, weil sie keine Ahnung haben, wo sie denn gerade sind.


----------



## BHeinrich (30. Juli 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Und das sind dann genau die Leute die wir von der Bergwacht dann nach nem Ausfall der Technik suchen dürfen, weil sie keine Ahnung haben, wo sie denn gerade sind.



Auf die Antwort habe ich direkt gewartet 
Ein bissel das Hirn muss man schon dabei einschalten, Herr Bergwachtler!!
Du tust ja grade so als wenn man sich für eine Woche in die Totale Wildniss begibt.

Gruß Bernd

Wieviele verirrte Transalper habt ihr denn schon so gerettet? Denke mal es hat mehr in den Dreck geworfen weil sie mehr auf ihr GPS geguckt haben als auf den Weg selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

Keine Tour in unbekanntem Gebiet ohne Karte !

Egal ob ich ein GPS oder gar nen Guide dabei habe ! 
Hab selbst feststellen müssen wie schnell man eine ganze Gruppe verlieren kann !


----------



## jppluedtke (30. Juli 2007)

also ist karte wohl die grundlage und wenn das geld reicht, kann man noch in ein gps investieren. 

@wogru
zurück ist für uns der zug die einzige möglichkeit


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute wurden eigentlich bisher von der Bergwacht gerettet, die sich "nur" auf ihr Kartenmaterial verlassen haben? Gibt es die überhaupt ?


Ich denke Ötzi ist einer von denen, aber da war die Bergwacht zu spät.


----------



## soederbohm (30. Juli 2007)

Stimme Micro767 hier zu.

Zu den "Suchaktionen": Wir sind mehrmals im Jahr unterwegs, um sowohl Wanderer als auch MTBler zu suchen, die sich verlaufen haben, dabei vielleicht noch verletzt sind und keine Ahnung haben, wo sie eigentlich gerade genau sind.  Die haben natürlich nicht alle ein GPS dabei, aber i.d.R. keine KARTEN, und eher darum gehts. 
Ich sehe das Problem auch nicht in den GPS-Geräten, sondern darin, dass unerfahrere Leute sich blind darauf verlassen. So wie das bei Technik eben immer häufiger ist. Wir haben auch schon genug Leute gerettet, die sich bei us beschwert haben, dass in den Bergen ihr Handy nicht geht oder wir sie bei Schneegestöber in der Nacht nicht mit nem Heli gesucht haben... "Hirn einschalten" kann man heute eben leider nicht mehr unbedingt bei allen Menschen vorausetzen.

Und @rob, auf 2500m ist vielleicht nicht in der totalen Wildnis, aber schon verdammt dicht dran.

@jppluedtke
Richtig.


----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2007)

@ Jule,

wieviele seit ihr, udn ist irgendeiner von eurer gruppe alpin erfahren? oder ist es für alle neuland?

coffee


----------



## dede (30. Juli 2007)

@ Jule: ich bezog mich dabei auf die von dir ursprünglich angedachte Route ! Denke dei Via Claudia (zumindest in ihrer einfachsten Form) ist euch ganz sicher zu leicht und unspektakulär.

Bzgl. Hardtrail ohne Federung: ich bin auch jahrelang praktisch ohne jegliche Federung (Cannondale F1000 mit Headshox) zigmal über/durch die Alpen gefahren und dabei mit durchaus heftigen Trails. Natürlich werdet ihr damit beim ein oder anderen Trail bergab ein paar mehr Pausen einlegen müssen, weil euch die Handgelenke u.o. der Rücken schmerzen aber auf diese Weise lernt man wenigstens MTBiken (v.a. abwärts !). Die meisten Newbies haben mind. 12 cm Federweg und brechen dann einfach über Stock und Stein runter, weil's die Technik (und eben nicht die Fahrtechnik !) hergibt. Ist also machbar, aber wie gesagt, testet erstmal eure Fähigkeiten an einem ersten Trail und legt euch evtl. dann Alternativen für weitere Trailabschnitte bereit falls ihr Probleme bekommt.

P.S. welche Bremsen habt ihr denn an euren Bikes ? Wird wohl kaum ne Scheibe sein, oder ? Nur, um dem klassischen Downhillproblemen auf Schotterpisten in den Alpen (bei einigen Hundert Hm Abfahrt) bereits im Vorfeld vorzubeugen => Platten auf Grund von Felgenüberhitzung....... (ist mir grad wieder schmerzhaft auf der TAC passiert - saudumm aber mea culpa !!!)


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

Dann informier dich schon einmal über Zugfahrzeiten. Bahnhof ist in Rovereto, aber nicht jeder Zug nimmt Bikes mit !! Genug Infos darüber und zu den Alternativen solltest du über die SuFu finden.
Ach ja, die Busverbindung von Torbole nach Rovereto ist auch nicht die Beste, d.h. da kommt nicht alle 1/2 Stunde ein Bus der euch nach Rovereto bringt. Taxi kostet übrigens knapp unter 40 Euro.


----------



## jppluedtke (30. Juli 2007)

Wir sind zu dritt, eine Bergwander-Alpinerfahren. Bringt also ein wenig Gefühl für das Wetter mit. Wir sind in Bezug auf das Wetter auch absolut risikointolerant. 
Bremsen Avid SingleDigit V-Brakes und ähnliches. Guter Tipp mit der Hitzeentwicklung - logisch, aber das hätten wir bestimmt erst beim ersten Platten bedacht.

edit: im großen und ganzen entnehme ich dem hier nun, dass die erste gepostete route "albrecht" zwar hart würde, aber wohl mit den rädern machbar ist, schön ist, und mit 50 euro am tag zu meistern ist? allerdings werden wir das mit der cdrom auch noch probieren. nur blöd, da ich hier gerade vor meinem ibook sitze und die cd-rom meinen computer nicht mag


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Die Grundlage ist auch nicht die Karte, sondern die Fähigkeit, eine Karte lesen zu können.



bringt mir diese Fähigkeit was ohne ne Karte ?   nicht böse gemeint !

Natürlich bringt mir ne Karte auch nichts ohne diese Fähigkeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stearm (30. Juli 2007)

bin letzte Woche das zweite Mal die Albrecht Route gefahren. Mit einem Starrgabelbike den Fimberpass, die Montozzoscharte oder die Abfahrt nach Eita/Grosio runterzufahrn macht nicht so wirklich Spaß, vor allem wenns das erste Mal ins Hochalpine geht. Die Zugrückfahrt von Roveretto war kein Problem, es gibt im laufe des Vormittags drei ausgewählte Züge mit Fahrradmitnahme zum Brenner. Per Bike dann nach Innsbruck ca. 70 Min. und dann Weiterfahrt mit der ÖBB.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Muffin (30. Juli 2007)

@ jppluedtke

WÃ¼rde die CD aufjedenfall noch mal ausprobieren, gibt einfach soviele Routen die SchÃ¶n sind.Einfach mal ein bischen ausprobieren. Und wenn es dann die Albrecht wird macht ihr Landschaftlich nichts Falsch. Zu den 50 â¬, mÃ¼sste im groÃen und ganzen klappen (Vieleicht ist mal der eine Tag teuerer, der andere aber billiger). Im Schnitt dÃ¼rfte es hinkommen. 

Hab aufjedenfall Respekt vor euch wenn ihr die Tour ohne Federung fahrt. 

Klar SchÃ¼ttelt es einen ordentlich durch mit einer Starrgabel, mann gewÃ¶hnt sich aber daran. Kann mich noch gut, an meine ersten MTB Touren vor 10 Jahren erinnern. Alles mit Starrgabel, und wir sind eigentlich das gleiche gefahren wie heute. Klar ist der Komfort geringer, aber es geht. 

Also nicht entmutigen lassen, es wird hÃ¤rter in den Abfahrten aber es geht und hatt auch SpaÃ gemacht.


----------



## bikekiller (30. Juli 2007)

Jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Also mit euren Bikes würde ich auf jeden Fall meine Tour empfehlen können. Das war alles locker fahrbar, rein technisch betrachtet. Entweder war es nämlich fahrbar oder eben nicht dann muss man halt schieben. In der Regel dämpft hinten beim Downhill euer Rücken, die Knie und Hüften im Stehen die Stöße und vorne eben die Handgelenke und der Hals.  Wird halt etwas ruppeliger als mit ner Talas XTT...    

Aber im Ernst ich kann meine Tour nur empfehlen. Schaut sie euch einmal an. Sie ist auch als Grandmaster im U.S. Buch aufgeführt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290198

Zum Thema GPS möchte ich sagen, dass es absolut so ist, dass man sich entweder ein richtiges GPS zulegt und dem dann auch voll vertraut oder eben nicht. Karten und GPS ist für Idioten, die Technik nicht vertrauen und zudem in den Bergen die Augen zu haben. Es gibt immer Wegschilder, Himmelsrichtungen und zur Not Leute die man fragen kann. Absolut kein Thema. Immerhin reden wir von den Alpen und Pässen, die schon andere als wie Biker beschritten haben. Es wird immer so getan, als sei das Auffinden der Route das Schwierigste der Welt. Ist es nicht. Frau hat es geschafft dann schafft ihr das auch. Auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen sind Geräte wie GEKO für die Alpen. Lass da mal Wolken am Himmel sein, dann geht es nimmer. Geschweige denn ein Schneesturm oder Felsen, Wald, Schluchten... Hindernisse jeder Art zwischen Dir und dem ollen Empfänger. Garmin 60CSX sage ich nur. Alles andere ist Schrott. 

Ich finde es aber absolut unabwendbar, sich täglich morgens zu erkundigen ob zufällig auf dem Tagespass 30cm Neuschnee, Blitz und Hagel oder ein Tornado erwartet wird, sprich die Lokals in der Unterkunft nach dem Wetter zu fragen und ab und zu in den Himmel schauen, ob es sich zuzieht, dann Kräfte checken und Entfernung abschätzen ob es noch klappt oder man noch nen Tag wartet oder lieber den Bus nimmt. 

Gesunder Menschenverstand eben. Die Natur fühlen und sich Zeit nehmen sie zu lesen. Dann ist es kein Problem. Man spürt dann irgendwie und hat nen besonderen Blick wie das Wetter wird. 

Günstig reisen ist so einfach, wenn man vor Ort sucht und z.B. Nudeln im Restaurant um die Ecke futtert. Oft sind auch die Hütten günstig zum futtern obwohl man es nicht erwartet hatte. 

Also viel Spaß bei eurer Tour !


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

jppluedtke schrieb:


> Wir sind zu dritt, eine Bergwander-Alpinerfahren. edit: im großen und ganzen entnehme ich dem hier nun, dass die erste gepostete route "albrecht" zwar hart würde, aber wohl mit den rädern machbar ist, schön ist, und mit 50 euro am tag zu meistern ist? allerdings werden wir das mit der cdrom auch noch probieren. nur blöd, da ich hier gerade vor meinem ibook sitze und die cd-rom meinen computer nicht mag


Der erste Tag der Albrecht-Route ist machbar, bin ich vor 2 Wochen auch gefahren, ist nichts wildes. Zum Schloß Fernstein gibt es einen netten Wurzeltrail, aber fahrbar. Danach ist der Rest Waldweg bzw. asphaltierter Radweg. Wenn ihr erst einmal im Inntal seit, habt ihr relativ viele Möglichkeiten zu Übernachten, dann könnt ihr selber bestimmen wie weit ihr wollt.
Den zweiten Tag halte ich auch für machbar, wobei ich die nächste Übernachtung schon in Ischgl einplanen würde. Wenn ihr genug Zeit habt könnt ihr bis zur Bodenalpe fahren, geht aber erst einmal richtig bergauf, ab der Mittelstation der Gondel ist es nicht mehr ganz so steil. Dann wechselt auch der Belag von Asphalt auf Schotter. Es macht Sinn von Ischgl aus auf der Bodenalp anzurufen und nach Zimmern zu fragen, eventuell ist alles belegt, schließlich ist Hauptreisezeit.


----------



## bikekiller (30. Juli 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Punkto Frauen und Alpencross erzählte letztens ein Tourguide: auf den leichten Touren 1 bis 2 wären Frauen dabei. Ab Schwierigkeit 3 bis 4 sind diese dann allerdings nicht mehr als Frau erkennbar.
> 
> Vielleicht wurde er ja auch nur mal ordentlich von einer Frau versägt.



Hmmm... weiß nicht aber ich denke Frau kommt jeden Weg überall lang, weil sie es schaffen will. Frauen können ja sooooo entschlossen sein. Entscheidend ist dabei das Tempo    
Die Jungs sollen man rasen, ich fahre gemütlich und specke dabei schön ab.


----------



## maxa (30. Juli 2007)

Kaum zu hause, und schon wieder voll aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (30. Juli 2007)

jppluedtke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion benutzt, bin aber nicht in allem fündig geworden.
> Also, wir, drei Studenten(innen) mit schönen alten StahlMtbs, wollen Ende August, Anfang September Transalp mit Ziel Riva fahren. Als erste Tour wollen wir nichts riskieren und eine erprobte und veröffentlichte Strecke nachfahren.
> ...





Servus, also die wohl techn. einfachste Basisroute über die Alpen ist folgende. Hat ca. 80% Asphalt:

http://www.alpencross.bueschges.de/2003/weg/weg.html

Dagegen ist die Albrecht-Route ein Husarenritt! 

Also entweder totale Genuß- oder Speedtour! Aufhören und Einkehren wann man Lust hat(Es gibt auf der Strecke viele gute Frühstückspensionen und Gasthöfe mit Komfortzimmer für teilw. unter 30 Euro pP). 



Wenn Ihrs noch etwas schroffer magt, kann man die Tour nach Belieben erweitern oder ändern. Z.B. Pfitscherjoch, oder weiter Richtung Würzjoch über die Broglesalm und Flitzerscharte nach St. Ulrich(vor allem wegen der unglaublich schönen Aussicht ist der Höhenweg sehr zu empfehlen!, bin halt ein Dolo-Fan!  ). Die letzten 400 hm Uphill sind aber schon nicht mehr S2.

Anstatt über den Panidersattel evtl. über die Seiser-Alm/P.so Duron ins Fassatal ,dann über den Karer...usw. Alles Landschaftlich erste Sahne. 

Somit eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Kondi. 
Für einen einwöchigen Cross kallkuliere ich immer mit einem Budget von 500-600 Euro. Je nachdem ob Gruppe oder allein.
Ganz wichtig finde ich, daß es Spass machen soll. Beim ersten Alpencross müssen es ja nicht gleich verblockte Trails mit 6-7 Kilo Gepäck sein! Das kommt dann später, wenn Ihr erstmal infiziert seit! 


Schöne Grüsse, Mike


----------



## rasinini (31. Juli 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Klar kann man eine Transalp mit Starr-Bikes fahren, ging ja bis vor einigen Jahren auch noch.



Gehen tut's schon, aber viel viel schlechter wie mit einer Federgabel. 
Ich hab auch schon Tagestouren mit einem sehr guten Alu-MTB mit Starrgabel auf grobem Alpenschotter gemacht, aber viel lieber nehm ich dafür mein frontgefedertes Stahl-MTB, auch wenn das nur eine 5 Jahre alte Rock-Shox Judy Forke hat. 
Bergauf geht's ja ohne Federgabel noch so leidlich, aber bergab auf Schotter, Fels oder Wurzeln kannst du Ideallinie fahren wie du willst, du wirst auf jeden Fall ordentlich durchgerüttelt. Also mit Starrbikes lieber etwas kürzere Tagesetappen einplanen.


----------



## bikebecker (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Wir sind 1992 zu 4 die Heckmaier Tour gefahren,ohne Fully + GPS, ohne MTBtouren erfahrung und nur einer hatte Alpin erfahrung. Wir sind ALLE gesund am Garda angekommen. Heute nach 4 AlpenX und vielen Alpen touren mit Fully + GPS und neuster Technik war der erst AlpenX die beste tour. 
Einen AlpenX fährt man mit dem Kopf ( in hoffentlich was ist) und nicht mit Hightech!
Zum Teste könnt ihr eine Wochenendtour mit auf dem Hermansweg oder Rothaarsteig mit vollem Rucksack machen.

Gruß  bikebecker


----------



## steehl (31. Juli 2007)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wir sind 1992 zu 4 die Heckmaier Tour gefahren,ohne Fully + GPS, ohne MTBtouren erfahrung und nur einer hatte Alpin erfahrung. Wir sind ALLE gesund am Garda angekommen. Heute nach 4 AlpenX und vielen Alpen touren mit Fully + GPS und neuster Technik war der erst AlpenX die beste tour.
> Einen AlpenX fährt man mit dem Kopf ( in hoffentlich was ist) und nicht mit Hightech!
> ...


Leider sind Dir dabei nur Deine Deutschkenntnisse aus dem Hirn gerüttelt worden.


----------



## bikebecker (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin der bikebecker und nicht der Herr Duden,( zu meinen Deutsch ) und ich fahre nicht nur MTB.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## stefan64 (1. August 2007)

Hallo Virgin Transalper,
bei meinem ersten AX 2003 waren wir zwei MTB´ler und zwei Triathleten. 
Ich selber hatte ein wenig Alpenerfahrung von diversen Gardaseetouren.
Die Albrecht-Route gabs damals noch nicht, aber wir haben uns von seiner Internetseite aus zwei Touren eine zusammenbebastelt, die stark nach der heutigen Albrechtroute aussah.
Wir sind allerdings durchs Val d´Uina, haben noch einen Schlenker durch Livigno gemacht und sind nicht durchs Verwalltal.
Die beiden Triathleten hatten normale Hardtails (mit Federgabel) und sind auch ohne große MTB Erfahrung den Fimberpass und die Montozzo Scharte runtergekommen. Haben halt mehr geschoben als wir beiden MTB´ler.
Mit gesundem Menschenverstand sollte jeder da absteigen, wo er selber nicht mehr fahren kann und bloß nicht versuchen, es den MTB erfahrenen Kollegen nachzumachen.
Die beiden hatten aber trotzdem ihren Spaß.

Ich kann euch die Albrecht-Route nur ans Herz legen, würde aber immer wieder durchs Val d´Uina fahren/schieben. Das ist zwar nochmal ein kleiner zusätzlicher Kraftakt am dritten Tag, aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Ich denke das sollte drin sein, wenn man 3000 Tageshöhenmeter mit dem Rennrad fahren kann. Ich selber weiß nicht, ob ich das könnte.
Bei mir ist die Schallgrenze etwa bei 2500 hm mit Fully und Alpengepäck. Alles drüber ist für mich echte Quälerei. Die 3000er Grenze habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht geknackt.

Apropos schieben, das wurde hier noch garnicht diskutiert. 
Bitte bedenkt auch, daß zu einem AX wie der Albrecht-Route auch mal einstündige Schiebepassagen dazugehört (das gilt umsomehr, da ihr mit euren Starrbikes auch mal 1 h bergab schieben müßt). Das soll euch aber auf keinen Fall abschrecken. Ganz im Gegenteil, schieben tun wir alle, der eine mehr, der andere weniger. 
Ich selber hatte für den diesjährigen AX durch die Dolos extra schieben trainiert, indem ich einen "unfahrbaren" (rauf) Trail mehrfach hoch bin.
Auch vernünftiges Schuhwerk ist da empfehlenswert. Klickpedale sollten es schon sein, aber geht bloß nicht mit euren harten Rennradschuhen in die Alpen.

Übrigens habe ich als Zweitrad auch noch so ein Bike mit Hardfront (Klein Pinnacle, Jahrgang 1989)) und habe auch schon reichlich Alpentouren damit gefahren. Hatte es z.B. vor zwei Jahren für 1 Woche in den Dolos dabei ( mein  Fully war auch mit). Bin 7 Tagestouren mit dem Hardfront gefahren und nur bei der Schlern / Knüppelsteig Runde aufs Fully gestiegen. Ansonsten Fanes-Runde, Plätzwiesen, Peitlerkofel, Astjoch uvm. alles mit dem Hardfront. Und die meisten Fullyfahrer haben mir sogar ihren Respekt ausgesprochen.

So jetzt genug geschwafelt und ich wünsch euch viel Spaß auf der Albrecht Route (natürlich incl. Val d´Uina).


----------



## jppluedtke (1. August 2007)

@stefan

schöner beitrag, dankeschön. wir werde diese route wohl wagen. wenn schonmal zwei triathleten rüber gekommen sind, dann werden es drei weitere auch noch schaffen. Und Kraftäkte sind für Ausdauersportler ja die Vorraussetzung zum Glücklichsein. Ich werde im Anschluss berichten. Wenn die "Macht erst mal locker" Ratenden recht hatten, werde ich das mit übersäuerten Beinen missmutig zugeben.
klickpedale + feste mtb schuhe haben wir, außerdem hab ich mir noch alibi-halber ergon grips bestellt, um für ein wenig mehr hand komfort zu sorgen. reifen werde ich mir diese woche fat alberts kaufen - oder gibt es da krasse einwände. Packlisten, Bahnpläne etc. gibt es ja im Internet und hier im Forum ausreichend.
Also an alle vielen Dank
jule


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. August 2007)

fat albert sind auf jeden fall okay, halt etwas schwer, aber gerade bei gerölligem untergrund ganz hilfreich aufgrund der breite und des profils. wir hatten heuer im team einmal fat albert 2.35, einmal albert 2.25 und einmal conti vertical protection 2.3. den einzigen durchschlag der tour hatte der fat albert, aber der war auch am hardtail dran, das wenig zimperlich die downhills runtergejagt wurde. ich war mit den normalen alberts aber auch sehr zufrieden.

es bleibt jedoch die spannende frage, ob die fat albert in eure rahmen/gabeln passen, da sie ja doch ziemlich breit ausfallen ... da haben selbst aktuelle bikes zum teil probleme und es passen nur schmalere modelle rein.


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2007)

Hey nix gegen die Hessen !


----------



## wogru (1. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder soll natürlich fahren, was er will. Ich frage mich einfach nur, wo dabei die Individualität und Freiheit eines AX bleibt, wenn ich auf ner Strecke fahre, die von halb Schwaben-und Hessen-Land bevölkert ist.
> 
> Nach unserem AX über eine Ostroute sind wir noch kurz zum Beine vertreten ins Vinschgau und sind von Schlanders zur Sesvenna-Hütte hoch. Also eine der typischen West-Routen-Strecken ala Albrecht.
> ...


Immerhin Deutsche !! Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren die ganze Zeit Höllander auf der Strecke. Zum Glück hatten die noch nichts von Fahrradanhängern gehört, sonst hätten die mit Gespann im Weg rum gestanden.

@jule: bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Solltet ihr unterfordert sein plädiere ich bei meinen nächsten Kommentaren für min. 2000 Hm pro Tag, drunter sollte keiner einen AX machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Immerhin Deutsche !! Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren die ganze Zeit Höllander auf der Strecke. Zum Glück hatten die noch nichts von Fahrradanhängern gehört, sonst hätten die mit Gespann im Weg rum gestanden.


----------



## stefan64 (1. August 2007)

Noch ein paar Tips.
Mit GPS habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen.
Ich bin bisher nur mit Kompass Karten gefahren.
Reicht eigentlich immer aus und man kennt sich selber hinterher besser in den Bergen aus als wenn man mit GPS gefahren ist. So geht es mir zumindest immer mit den Navis im Auto.
Ich habe die benötigten Kartenausschnitte gescannt, verkleinert, ausgedruckt und in ein wasserdichtes Tütchen verstaut. Das kannst du dir an den Lenker hängen und mußt nicht immer die Karten aus dem Rucksack holen und auffalten.
Bei den Kompasskarten kann ich dir noch den Tip geben die Karte 072 zu kaufen (nicht 72). Die Karte ersetzt drei andere 1:50000 Karten weil sie so groß ist.

Noch was zur Albrecht Route. Ich würde am vorletzten Tag in Dimaro übernachten. Dann sind die letzten beiden Tage ausgeglichener.
So habe ich das jetzt schon zweimal gemacht. In Dimaro findet ihr auch günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Butch (1. August 2007)

*@bikebecker:
*
Sorry, war nicht so gemeint. Bin nur etwas nervös was die Thematik in Verbindung mit Sport etc. betrifft. Habs rausgenommen. Hast ne PM.

mfg
Butch


----------



## bikebecker (1. August 2007)

Hallo

Das zitat ist aus dem Buch "Lieber wütend als Traurig" von Alois Prinz das sie in den 1950jahre gesagt hat. Als Lebensmotto ist das für mich Ok. 
Ihre Taten verurteile ich! 

Und was denken die Tierschützer über dein Bild?

Alles weiter bitte als PM.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (2. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> OT: das Meinhof-Zitat hätte als Satire durchgehen können und wäre in einer Sig wenigstens als "geschmacklos" aber "hintergründig satirisch" tolerierbar. So habe ich jedenfalls zuerst deine Intention verstanden.
> 
> Aussagen von Meinhof allerdings als Lebensmotto abzuleiten, halte ich dann doch wieder für ziemlich schwach. Da gibt es bessere "Vorbilder", die man mit Allgemeinplätzen dann zitieren kann, wenn man unbedingt will.



Hallo 

Auser in deinem ersten beitrag in diesem Trad bist du immer am Thema vorbei.
Alles weiter  bitte als PM.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## subdiver (2. August 2007)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Und was denken die Tierschützer über dein Bild?



Geschmackloses Scheiß-Bild  
Aber das soll anscheinend lustig sein


----------



## Butch (2. August 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Geschmackloses Scheiß-Bild
> Aber das soll anscheinend lustig sein


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich schlage euch folgende Einstiegstour vor, meine erste vor 4 Jahren und seither wird jedes Jahr was an hm und km draufgelegt.

Start in Mittenwald - Karwendelgebirge - Achensee - Jenbach - Geiseljoch - Pfitscherjoch - Sterzing (wir hatten Pfundererjoch, war aber fürn Anfang zu viel schieben) - Starkenfeldhütte oder Pustertal - Schlüterhütte - St.Ullrich - Seiser Alm - Völzer Weiher - Bozen - mit dem Zug zurück nach Mittenwald

ca. 6 Tage - ca. 50 km und ca. 1500 hm / Tag - landschaftlich reizvoll - gute Hüttenübernachtungen, auch kulinarisch
geplant nach Stanciu "Traumtouren Transalp"

Hüttenübernachtungen: Plumsjochhütte - urig, sehr einfach
                                 Pfitscherjochhaus
                                 Starkenfeldhütte - HP 28
                                 Montal - Alpenrose
                                 Schlütterhütte - kulinarischer Genuß
Hütten HP ca. 35

Also viel Spaß beim Planen, Fahren und Genießen......... 

Gruß Mausoline


----------



## jppluedtke (31. August 2007)

hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Wir sind vorgestern aus Riva wiedergekommen.
Die Tour war rundum gelungen  und im Endeffekt hatten wir Riesenglück mit dem Wetter.
Von Garmisch bis Ponte di Legno super Wetter, immer Sonnenschein.
Ab Ponte di Legno waren dann für nachmittags/abends Gewitter angesagt, also haben wir die letzten beiden Tage auf einen gekürzt und sind mit der Seilbahn den Tonello hoch, dann bis Dimaro, den Schotterweg nach Madonna, wg eines Riesenschauers den Straßenpass von Madonna runter und ab Stenico wieder die Albrecht Route bis Torbole.
Die Räder hatten während der ganzen Tour keinen einzigen Defekt. als ich
an der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass an zwei schiebenden Bikern vorbeisauste, deren Federgabeln wohl dreimal so teuer waren wie mein Fahrrad, war ich richtig stolz auf mein kleines blaues stevens. 
Die Etappen waren zwar teilweise anstrengend, aber immer gut machbar (bei unserem schönen wetter). Meistens sind wir im Zeitplan wesentlich schneller voran gekommen als die Roadbook Referenzen.
Jetzt schmerzen mir zwei Tage nach dem Absteigen nur noch ein wenig die Handgelenke und die Arme sind etwas kraftlos. Ich bin überzeugt, dass ich mit einem so guten Satz Reifen jederzeit wieder ein Gebirge mit meinem für 300 Euro gebraucht gekauften StahlMTB überqueren würde.

http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010102dy6.jpg

schöne grüße

jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2007)

Glückwunsch ! 

Und wieder mal wird hiermit bestätigt das es auch ohne Technik geht !


----------



## dede (31. August 2007)

Ganz i.G., die (Fahr)Technik ist der entscheidende (und für viele auc hder limitierende) Faktor !!!!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (31. August 2007)

Hmm, wäre ja ne ganz neue Herausforderung. 
Ich versuch die Route n. Jahr mit einem Hollandrad! Muss mich aber vorher erstmal an die Rücktrittbremse gewöhnen.... 

Der Livebericht dazu demnächst in diesem Forum!


----------

